# Gearing up for Bass



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hello,

I haven't done much sweetwater fishing, however I would really like to start chasing bass this winter. Just wanted to get an idea on what setups people are using for Bass: ie: Rod size (lb), strength of main line, leader etc..

Ben


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

it really depends on where your planning on targeting them IE open water dam with little or no structure or wild fish in skinny water with loads of cover.

I only use 4lb braid on a 2000 Daiwa Sol 7 foot 2-4kg rod with a 6lb Leader for all my dam fishing

and 8lb braid on my 2000 Daiwa Sol on a 3-5kg rod with 12lb leader for river fishing

Lee


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks mate,

Was planning a bit of both. So bream gear should be fine? My better half will love to hear that.. :lol:

Ben


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

yeh mate bream gear is perfect

Lee


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I have only fished in dams and I use 4lb braid with 10lb fluorocarbon leader, 1500 size reel 1-3kg rod.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

This is what I have used for years, never changed it.

8lb fireline - 14 pound berley Vanish

Rods - I like ones with short handles, so you can cast all day.

I use a variety of reels from 1000 to 2500.

Pretty simple,

Cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

6lb Fireline and 8lb fluoro leader used on 2 outfits...

Shakespeare 2.01m rod 2-4kgs, and Daiwa Laguna 1500 reel

Penn 2m rod 3-5kgs, and Penn 2000 reel


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

StevenM said:


> Ben
> 
> what ever you use for bream or flathead will be fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate,

Currently I have a few out fits depending on what I am Targeting:

1: Egrell S2 with Daiwa Luvias with 6Lb Sunline PE. Mainly use this combo for Bream/Flathead/squire. Great for casting lightly weighted /unweighted plastics, small HB's etc.. 
2: Pflueger medalist SP64LDS with Daiwa Caldia Kix 2000 and 6LB fire line. This is for popper fishing, heavier jig heads and HB's. have caught everything from Bream to Jacks with this combo.
3. Egrell Bear S4 with Daiwa Certate 3000 and 16LB Castaways. This is a new combo I bought for targeting Snapper, Jew, SP's for Jacks etc..
4: GLoomis GL3 CR663 5'6 10 -17LB with Daiwa Alphas 103 with 20LB Castaways. This is my main HB Jack combo for pulling there heads out of the snags :lol:

Ben

Ben


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Ben,

The Luvias and Caldia combos sound nice.

However...
I personally have a soft spot for the baitcaster.
Especially in skinny (real) water conditions.
So if your chasing bass in the natural environment use the Alphas combo.
Might be overkill but the bass don't know/care.

Alternatively get another spool for the Alphas
http://www.japantackle.com/Tuning_parts/tuning_spools_daiwa.htm
Spool it up with 10lb braid and get a nice rod to match. 8) 
like the outlaw...http://www.innovatorrods.com/rod-nitro-open.html


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

polylureosis said:


> Ben,
> 
> The Luvias and Caldia combos sound nice.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate,

I love using the Baitcaster as well. Sounds like a good excuse to buy another rod!!

Ben


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

For river bass, I wouldn't be using anything under a 2000 size reel. Those mongrels will smoke you if don't stop their initial runs.

I use a 2500 stradic on a shimano squidgy stick, 8lb braid and 12lb fluro leader. I've been done by fish more times than I care to remember, even with a bigger setup. Big bass in small water is ridiculously fun. Anything above 40cm in less than a metre of flowing water is heaven.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

StevenM said:


> Ben
> 
> looks like you have everything in the way of rods and reels that you need.
> 
> Saying that doesnt mean that you can not and get more. He who has the most toys wins.


Nah Revo Blaster, who ever has the most Jackalls wins when we're talking bass 

Cheers


----------

